# Another Female Down



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Went to a good area yesterday with a bud but we were running late unfortunately after dealing with a bobcat at the house. Due to the little time we were only able to set up 2 stands but we had activity on both. The first one my bud missed and the second one I hammered with the .243. Got some killer footage on a few cams we were running each stand. Super glad to take another female out. That makes 3 females for me and my bud the past 3-4 weeks.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work that .243 whacked the hell out of her!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on your hunt and positive result


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to you and your buddy !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Another great video on the way! ☺

Congrats on the nice yote!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure beat flailing away with a .22 rimfire. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I am looking into getting a 300 black out made in AR platform and getting a suppressor for it.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------

